# Widowman10's picture thread



## Widowman10 (Jan 10, 2008)

some pics of my guys and gals...


P. murinus






A. seemani






P. irminia (MM)






P. chordatus






A. hentzi






G. rosea (MM)


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow, you have some very beautiful animals!  Can't wait til my little hentzi kid gets big and fuzzy like that!


----------



## clearlysaid (Jan 10, 2008)

About time you got a pic thread going, Brian!  (I guess I shouldn't say anything cause I haven't started one, yet, tee hee.)

AAAAAHHHH is that Tony??  He is a beauty.  I've barely seen him since he molted...lol.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 10, 2008)

clearlysaid said:


> About time you got a pic thread going, Brian!  (I guess I shouldn't say anything cause I haven't started one, yet, tee hee.)
> 
> AAAAAHHHH is that Tony??  He is a beauty.  I've barely seen him since he molted...lol.


yes it is  and i'm just about to upload my little C. bechuanicus as well!!


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 10, 2008)

Truff135 said:


> Wow, you have some very beautiful animals!  Can't wait til my little hentzi kid gets big and fuzzy like that!


well thank you!! i'll put up a pic of her buddy in a few, he's a REAL stud!! :}


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 10, 2008)

*a couple more...*

A. hentzi (MM)






C. bechuanicus


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ahh, a romance in the making, eh?  I hope all goes well for you!


----------



## Strix (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice collection.  Beautiful hentzi and I can't wait til my sling grows


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 11, 2008)

Truff135 said:


> Ahh, a romance in the making, eh?  I hope all goes well for you!


well thank you  



Strix said:


> Nice collection.  Beautiful hentzi and I can't wait til my sling grows


yes they are very pretty, mating them was very fun and very interesting as well!


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 18, 2008)

*couple of additions...*

i looove this pic! my little P. cancerides gettin ready to take down a big meal:







P. striata:







tunnel system of C. brachycephalus:







female A. seemani feeding on a cricket:







A. chalcodes:


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 30, 2008)

*some more*

Avic Avic, beautiful colors:







A. seemani, getting a drink:







ANGRY OBT, i had to rehouse this monster, she didn't want to move. actually _hissed_ at me 3 times!!!:


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 30, 2008)

*ok, time for the new girls...*

L. parahybana, mature female #1, apprx 7.5":







and yes, it's definitely a female  :







L. parahybana, mature female #2, apprx 7":







and another view:


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Seemani eating video*

oh, and one more, i caught this quick video of (my favorite ) A. seemani catching her food:


----------



## freeman (Mar 13, 2008)

i love your parahybana and rosea - those are awesome spiders.
is this P.cancerides going to be purple when adult?


----------



## Widowman10 (Mar 14, 2008)

freeman said:


> i love your parahybana and rosea - those are awesome spiders.
> is this P.cancerides going to be purple when adult?


i no longer have this particular spider, but it would be purple if it is a male, more brownish if female.


----------



## seanbond (Mar 14, 2008)

kewl kollect!


----------



## Widowman10 (Mar 14, 2008)

seanbond said:


> kewl kollect!


thanks!


----------



## bugster (Apr 17, 2008)

*Great T's man!!*

You got some beautiful specimens there.  Really great collection.  You oughta put up some pics of your widows yet.  I am curious to see them.  Maybe feeding too would be cool if you can get it.


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 17, 2008)

bugster said:


> You got some beautiful specimens there.  Really great collection.  You oughta put up some pics of your widows yet.  I am curious to see them.  Maybe feeding too would be cool if you can get it.


thanks! hmmm, maybe i should put up some pics of my widows... and i could do some sweet vids too... thanks for the suggestions! :clap:


----------



## Widowman10 (May 1, 2008)

*emps*

my new emp:







and this one now belongs to clearlysaid  :


----------



## Widowman10 (May 1, 2008)

*Fun with molts:*

P. irminia:












G. rosea RCF:


















H. gigas:






C spp "blue":


----------



## clearlysaid (May 1, 2008)

Awww... the molts looks great!  You did an awesome job.  Man, oh, man... the legs on Tony!  

Haha, you should take a picture of them all on your molt wall.  I wanna see how creepy it looks.


----------



## Widowman10 (May 1, 2008)

clearlysaid said:


> Haha, you should take a picture of them all on your molt wall.  I wanna see how creepy it looks.


creepy enough to keep most people out ;P 
hahaha


----------



## Widowman10 (May 2, 2008)

*new MM obt (thanks bell!!!)*

finally out for a drink:


----------



## clearlysaid (May 2, 2008)

Awwwww.... my little Carrot.  Well, at least as MM size goes, as far as I've seen MM OBTs are pretty close in comparison to females.  Does that mean he'll have less of a chance to get munched...?

If he doesn't get munched you're going to preserve him like Tony, right?


----------



## Widowman10 (May 2, 2008)

clearlysaid said:


> If he doesn't get munched you're going to preserve him like Tony, right?


you bet!


----------



## mattnsariah (May 2, 2008)

your T's are beautiful!!  Especially your seemani!!


----------



## Widowman10 (May 2, 2008)

mattnsariah said:


> your T's are beautiful!!  Especially your seemani!!


thanks, she's my fav


----------



## Widowman10 (May 22, 2008)

*new molts! thanks bell!*

H. lividum molt, got torn up a bit, but still looks pretty good:






MM A. hentzi, showing off all his "goods" (palps and hooks):






and an RCF rosea preserved in a threat pose:


----------



## Widowman10 (May 22, 2008)

*and a little bit of widow breeding...*

some male/female shots (co-habitating):


----------



## clearlysaid (May 22, 2008)

Widowman10 said:


> and an RCF rosea preserved in a threat pose:


Ah hahah.... that is awesome.  Looks great!  You got the fangs out and apart and everything.  :clap:


----------



## pinkzebra (May 22, 2008)

Wow, you did an awesome job with the molts, they look fantastic! Great looking Ts and great photos. Keep them coming!


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 18, 2008)

male hesperus:


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 18, 2008)

*not mine... but still very pretty!! *

GBB:


















A. paysoni:


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 18, 2008)

*my new scorpion!*

Desert Hairy (H. arizonensis):

threat pose:






much happier:


----------



## Widowman10 (Nov 25, 2008)

dang! screwed with my photobucket and my pics are gone, sorry all!


----------

